# Portland Trail Blazers vs. Denver Nuggets



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=brown>Denver Nuggets</font></font></center>

<center>1-10-03
TV: KGW








*<font color=red>VS</font>*







</center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_







*VS*
















*VS*















*VS*








</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (21-13) Denver (8-26)*</font></center>


----------



## Wyrmm (Dec 31, 2002)

Please Lord, not Denver...:angel: 

Wyrmm


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I have said it before, the Blazers lose tonight. I want to eat crow again, I really do, but somehow I just don't think that is going to happen.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

This is for Blazer Outsider... 










Here we go again! Yummie!!!!


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

We should get a win tonight, but STRANGE things happen in Denver.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Denver always seems to get the best of us... with that said, I sense another huge sabas performance.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland has never won at the Pepsi Center.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

As much as I think we're going to lose, I don't think we will. Posey is gone... who else besides Howard do they have? Unless he scores 50 points, we can count this as a win before the game even starts.


----------



## Wyrmm (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> we can count this as a win before the game even starts.


THAT'S why we will lose...


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

Ah yes....the Pepsi Center...Portland Trailblazers Kryptonite


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> Denver always seems to get the best of us... with that said, I sense another huge sabas performance.


I agree. Sabas should have a fun time schooling all those rookies guarding him! :devil2:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Let's hope they keep their focus*

Cheeks should put a copy of the Nov. 2 boxscore on the front of every player's locker tonight. Let them take a good long look at what Denver did on their home court.

I also think that Cheeks should be quick to bring in players like Patterson and Randolph off the bench tonight - give the starters plenty of chance to rest. This is the kind of game where the Blazers' depth SHOULD pay dividends by allowing the guys who played 35+ MPG last night to do a big more cheering from the bench.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Three things scare me about tonight...*

Fatigue - playing a back to back game, probably arriving in Denver around 3 AM or so.

Altitude - little time to adjust to the mile high curse!

Denver - It is hard to get up for a team that plays as bad as Denver does. It is too easy to take them lightly, especially after winning a huge, nationally televised game against the Spurs.

While I am craving a little crow this evening, I am afraid I won't be able to find any to feed my enormus appetite for crow!!!


----------



## Qyntel's Shadow (Dec 31, 2002)

This should be the type of game where Qyntel gets some minutes. The starters will be a little tired from the game last night, and the high altitude will wear them a little quicker than, say, a game in New Orleans might. IMHO, these factors should make for some opportunities for some guys that didn't play much last night. Considering QW was a DNP-CD last night (like so many games  ), he should be fresh and ready to show he can play. If the Blazers can play a running game, he should be seeing some good minutes. Come on, Mo, play the kid tonight!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I want to see Damon play a little tonight...I liked what i saw last night with him and Sabas in the game.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Here's the deal, folks.....


We've already been SMOKED by Denver IN Portland. Had that not happened, I'd be worried - very worried - 'bout tonight's game.

However, with that thrashing squarely evident on each and every Blazers' mind, the boys take care of bidness tonight. Fatigue and altitude will be overcome.

As Speed would say... I GUARANTEE it!  

BTW, the other thread was locked, but I'm happy and proud to say that I'm currently cruisin' at over 22 PPD (posts per day).


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*what in heck was that last play????????*

Incredible with 17 seconds..
they had 2 gifts..the ball back without them scoring..
what on earth was called for the last play ?

please tell me...
they looked lost :upset: :dead:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Dale Davis can't lift himself to go up for the dunk/basket. Stop pump-faking!! :upset: 

BTW - I like my crow baked, thanks.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Denver owns us.*

Denver owns us.

Plain and simple.

Both losses at Denver were just as frustrating as the one tonight.

They play us as well as any team in the league. Howard gets so excited and Bowen always makes big plays. It sucks.

I wish Sheed had hit the shot or that Dale had put that last shot back.

But we played so hard last night, then traveled to Denver, then we hate that arena, and the altitude is weird. No one stepped up.

Cheeks didn't even play Wells down the stretch.

Oh well. It's not like we didn't try. Just not good enough. If we won, we'd be in 3rd place. Now we are TIED with Utah Jazz for 5th place.

Let's get these next three at home.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*We lost by one on a missed put back at Denver last year too!*

Here's an excerpt from my February 6th, 2002:

Are you kidding me? There is no way we should have lost last night's game in Denver. We were up 2 points with 25 seconds left, and at the worst, we had to make sure they only scored 2. We guarded the three incredibly well and so it wasn't surprising that they found themselves open under the basket for an easy two. So why didn't Dale Davis let him score the two points?!? I cannot believe he fouled him! If he let them get the easy two, the score would have been tied at 96-96 and at worst, we would have gone to OT, but Damon's fiesty putback probably would have gone down as he would have had less pressure on him. 

That's an inexcusable loss. Especially when we are making serious headway on catching the Western teams ahead of us.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Three things scare me about tonight...*



> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> Fatigue - playing a back to back game, probably arriving in Denver around 3 AM or so.
> 
> Altitude - little time to adjust to the mile high curse!
> ...


No crow for me, too bad! 1 pt game, again - why does Denver own us?

The streaks begins NOW! We are past Denver!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> As much as I think we're going to lose, I don't think we will. Posey is gone... who else besides Howard do they have? Unless he scores 50 points, we can count this as a win before the game even starts.


OOPS!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm sorry. No Nugget fans are allowed in this forum.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*I'll tell ya why*

See there is one thing that Denver does very well: They play hard. Every minute of the game they play hard. They play pretty good defense too. Where Denver struggles it is offensively, because their outside shooting is pretty weak this year, and they are young and tend to make mistakes. What Denver does is they play really hard and physical, and when they win, they do so by dictating the tempo of the game. The tempo of their game is "Tough and Ugley". If they get you into an ugley game, they have a chance to win. They have bet San Antonio and Indiana as well this year, as well as Phoenix. The thing I am looking at right now is that after the great stretch of games, Portland has fallen back into the old pattern the last few games, with nobody stepping up and being a major scorer. In the last 5 games only Wells has broke the 20 point mark, scoring 22 one game. Besides that, nobody is bringing home buckets for Portland right now, and the games are going to be close and dangerous until somebody steps up and brings the team some consistency from night to night.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

No kidding. Someone was saying earlier today that Pippen was consistent. Ha! Whatever.

We haven't blown any team out in exactly a month. The last team we blew out was the Washington Wizards in Washington on January 10th. Every game has been close since then. Luckily for us, we've been absolutely amazing at winning close games. If we can beat the worst team in the league in our building on Monday, we will have won 12 of our last 15. I'll take it, but let's blow em out!

Go Blazers


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

right now i am ssssoooooo ill!!!!!!!
what the BLANK
lol


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*please help me to understand this*

this kind of a loss is just flat out horrid.
what on earth was the plan there????????

to have the ball with 17 seconds and the entire team under the basket and not one person could make a tip in?

and why did pip start out so slowly ???

shouldn't he have run toward the basket and used another player as a decoy ???

that was the weakest attempt at the last shot i have seen in years...


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

If Wallace had made that relatively easy shot or Davis had dunked the putback, you wouldn't have thought so. You're just pissed they missed. It happens.... to everyone.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Plus, they've had trouble inbounding in half court before. And in this situation, they would bring it up and score right at the buzzer so that the Nuggets would have no shot to come back and win it.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*oh speed..thanks !*

now i understand


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Speed's point (it seems to me) is that Wallace got a good shot, Davis had a couple good put-back tries, and that sometimes players fail.

I don't think it was a bad play at all... I think we got a good shot, and Davis busted his hump getting the board, but we just couldn't quite finish.

The first three quarters were significantly more depressing to me than the last 17 seconds, but even then: sometimes bad things happen to teams in the NBA, and Portland's no different than anyone else.

Ed O.


----------

